# How-To: Walls



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

That is such a cool idea. I am borrowing it


----------



## AvidHaunter (5 mo ago)

Shadow Panther said:


> That is such a cool idea. I am borrowing it


Thanks! It was one of the tricks I used to create a home haunt that was over 4K sq ft by myself each year. I hope you find the other videos as helpful


----------



## CivilMatador (4 mo ago)

Wow - Great idea. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## A Guy In Town (Sep 5, 2016)

That is one way to build walls on a budget!

Joe


----------



## AvidHaunter (5 mo ago)

CivilMatador said:


> Wow - Great idea. Thanks for sharing.


You're welcome! My goal is to share different methods that focus on saving you time, money, and storage while delivering professional level scares from home


----------



## AvidHaunter (5 mo ago)

A Guy In Town said:


> That is one way to build walls on a budget!
> 
> Joe


Thanks Joe! My favorite part was leaving them rolled up and attached to the garage ceiling year-round. Nothing more satisfying then seeing the room transform in 10 mins, of course after I would install lighting, props...


----------



## Titoz (12 mo ago)

Wow I’m definitely gonna try this out in my canopy this year, this is exactly what I was looking for! Thank you


----------



## AvidHaunter (5 mo ago)

Titoz said:


> Wow I’m definitely gonna try this out in my canopy this year, this is exactly what I was looking for! Thank you


Awesome Titoz! Definitely post some pics when you do


----------

